# puppy throwing up



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

ughh what a day my poor baby is spending the night in the hospital got home to see that she threw up 3 times while she was in her pen. She seemed normal though n was excited to see me home decided to take her outside and she just didnt seem right not even a min she just sat in the grass.So i pick her up and bring her inside and she starts shaking again and throws up now for the 4th time i had to wipe it out of her mouth right then she topples over and can barely hold herself up. I pick her up and she is dead weight in my arms tried to get her to drink n doesnt want nothing to do with the bowl opened her mouth n saw she was dehydrated. Thank god my boyfriend was on his way home and were able to get to the vet was the longest 15 mins ever her breathing and heart rate slowed down tremendously, n was lifeless in my arms while closing her eyes.:crybaby:

ughh has anyone had there puppy just seem to shut down like this before, i wont know until 2 tomorrow whats wrong


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She sounds hypoglycaemic as well as very sick  what was she in hospital fir how old is she??? I wonder if she has parvo??

I hope she gets better and you hear soon


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh no, poor baby! It does sound a bit like Hypoglcemia but obviously, I'm no vet so I couldn't say.

Had she been eating and drinking? How old is she? How much does she weigh?

Thankfully never experienced those symptoms with any of my dogs but I really do hope she'll be okay xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry!

Good for you for acting quickly. These little guys can go downhill fast. You did the right thing by getting her to the vet.

Please keep us updated as you know more. Pulling for your little one!


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

shes ten months she was eating fine n plaing with her toys before i left for work earlier . I talked to the tech n said she was okay during the night but i wont know until 2 with all the test result and shes only 4 lbs


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh no, sorry you are going through this, my little Zoey was pukey last night. She still doesn't feel good this morning, so is seeing the vet this morning.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

When do you find out how she is?

She's a nice size though. Fingers crossed she'll be better and home soon!


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe her sugar was low. The first time I took Peanut to the vet, they made us purchase something like nutracal puppy. It's this gooey stuff to put in his mouth, with a lot of calories and tons of sugar. He loves it. That sounds worse than what Peanut did the other day; he drank water really fast, walked two feet, threw it up, then licked it back up. Hopefully she's all better now though


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

spoke to the vet today and she has to stay there for another 48 hours . he said that she is acting fine and the puking has stopped but he see's something wrong with her liver. i forgot what he said high levels of something, i dunno he was talking so fast and was rushing me off the phone. so i did a little googling and i think it might be liver shunt. some of the symptoms listed mimi was having but then again i could be acting like a hypochondriac. anyone ever heard of or have this problem? how was it resolved?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Was it Bile Acids that they tested? Liver Shunts can be corrected depending on the type either with medications and/or surgery depending on the type and how it's bypassing the liver. I'm so sorry your little girl is going through this.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope it's not a liver shunt. That's not good news. Please let us know what the vet says once you have a chance to get caught up with him. I"m crossing my fingers for her!


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

no idea what was tested like i said i couldnt even ask questions i was being rushed all he said was call back tomorrow at 2 for results. but i cant complain they told me the doctors only get on the phones between 2-3 everyday so they must be real busy. he said the problem in the liver could be hereditary or be from eating something toxic thats why i narrowed it down to liver shunt. so she will be ok??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's some info on liver shunts:

Liver Shunt Research

If that's what it is, a mild case can be managed with a special diet and with medications. This will be a life long treatment, it doesn't get better unfortunately.

More severe cases will require surgery.

IF this is what you are dealing with, the puppy's breeders need to be notified as it is genetic. The parents of your dog should be removed from a breeding program and never be bred from again. 

I will be anxious to hear what the doctor has to say tomorrow. Keep us posted!


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

i hope its not a shunt i dunno what it is. the doctor asked if she ate any prescription pills or was around any pesticides. there's a house on my block i know uses pesticides that i try to stay away from but bc of rain we havent brought her outside the last few days. could she have someone got around pesticides and the symptoms show up days later?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Colee said:


> i hope its not a shunt i dunno what it is. the doctor asked if she ate any prescription pills or was around any pesticides. there's a house on my block i know uses pesticides that i try to stay away from but bc of rain we havent brought her outside the last few days. could she have someone got around pesticides and the symptoms show up days later?


hmmmmmm to me that means her liver enzymes and possible kidney markers are elevated. That's why he's thinking a poisoning. The bile acid test is the one that will for sure tell you whether she has a shunt or not. 

If I had to guess, I'd say that being around pesticides isn't going to cause that much damage. 

Whatever happens, whatever diagnosis she gets .... we will be here and help you deal with it.


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

just got some news from the doctor and they ruled out a liver shunt thank god! But they are keeping her there until monday night her liver enzymes count are extrmely high right now they are at 1,000 where they should only be at 100. She has gas in her throat so they are still trying to figure out if she ate something bad and what it was. They wanted to do an mri but thats 1500 so they are checking with a microscope. As of now she is alert playing and eating. Just wish she could come home already been crying my eyes out cuz was expecting a shunt


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm really happy that she doesn't have a liver shunt!!! Great news. I'm confident they will be able to get the liver enzymes down. That's really positive and encouraging news. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad to hear the news is not as bad as it could be. Just try to keep a good thought (which I know is not easy). Nine times out of ten I don't think things turn out as badly as we build them up to be in our minds. Try to keep yourself talked down. I think it's a very positive sign that she is alert, eating and playing. I bet she'll be good as new in no time.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

After the first three posts I was about to ask if they tested for liver shunt! But then I read the rest...
I am very glad it's not shunt... Has your vet considered doing and ultrasound to see if there are any unusual masses around the liver or stomach that could be causing this?
How is her appetite since she's been in treatment? Is there any chance of intestinal obstruction?

I think it was right for the vet to ask you about her eating medications, etc. because a lot of her symptoms are very consistent with some kind of poisoning or overdose. However, if she had ingested Decon or antifreeze, etc., her red blood cell count would be severely diminished when you brought her in...did they mention that?

Once again, I am a vet tech but NOT a doctor...I am just trying to throw my opinion at you to see if there are any other questions you could ask your vet.

I really hope she feels better soon, that is so scary, I am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

my baby is coming home tonight going to pick her up in an hour :hello1:


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh thats good news id say you cant wait to see her...
did the vet tell you what was wrong with her....


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad she is coming home.. did you find out what was wrong?


----------

